# Vape King attends the world's biggest vaping expo



## Stroodlepuff (12/4/18)

As some of you may already know @Gizmo, @HappyCamper and I are currently in Shenzhen to attend IECIE which is the biggest Vape expo in the world currently. With 1500 exhibitors this is sure to be a good one.







We have been here 2 days so far and we can tell you this city is incredible.

Yesterday we spent the day with our good friend who was one of the first suppliers we ever dealt with when we started Vape King, he showed us some sites and helped us get settled in to this remarkable city. 









































We spent the day with Vaporesso today visiting one of their 8 facilities around China and we were blown away, we have a ton more factory visits lined up...
















This is a machine that tests how many times a button can be pressed before it breaks, they have a ton of these different tests on their devices. They even have weather simulators to test how devices act in different weather and devices that vape to test the coils a machine that drops the devices numerous times to test their wear and many more tests, I was completely blown away by the facilities 











We saw their entire facility but won't be posting all the photos because of pending designs and patents.

We will keep you all updated on this thread with factory visits and more on IECIE as we go along.

For all the techies out there we also visited the largest electronics market in Shenzhen today and we bumped into someone you may know, Linus from Linus tech tips which was pretty cool.






This market is 10 stories high and filled with everything electronic you could possibly think of from components to electric bicycles and more... Its amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## HapticSimian (12/4/18)

Nick an Aegis Legend for me while you're there. Black and orange. Please and thank you. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/4/18)

Oh my word, @Stroodlepuff , this is brilliant!
Its the little annotations to some of the photos that are amazing to read
*Great job* and am following with much interest

Send regards from me to the Chinese vendors that were at VapeCon last year!

Travel safe


----------



## jm10 (12/4/18)

That is amazing, sounds like you guys are having a blast and youll met Linus which is so cool. Thanks for the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/18)

Awesome you meeting Linus @Gizmo 

I like his videos on YouTube. Great pictures and I'm a little jealous......lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (12/4/18)

A photo with Linus that's too cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/18)

Today's adventures included visiting Ave 40 and being treated to a traditional Chinese breakfast, seeing some cool new products and then being taken to a shopping district by our good friend. 

Before the shopping though we had to catch a subway to catch up to a taxi which I left my phone in accidentally, an hours subway ride just to meet him... 

Once we got to the shopping district we got to experience eating Chinese KFC and learn our bargaining skills. 





























Tomorrow the expo starts and we are super excited to see what it has to offer 

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/18)

We've been lucky enough to get some sneak peeks from suppliers of stands 





















Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Steyn777 (13/4/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Today's adventures included visiting Ave 40 and being treated to a traditional Chinese breakfast, seeing some cool new products and then being taken to a shopping district by our good friend.
> 
> Before the shopping though we had to catch a subway to catch up to a taxi which I left my phone in accidentally, an hours subway ride just to meet him...
> 
> ...


Travels accross the earth...eats KFC...hehe, jk. This is so awesome guys, hope you enjoy every second of this experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Awesome pics @Stroodlepuff 
Love it and the annotations!!
Watching closely!
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran (13/4/18)

Freaking brilliant hope you guys really enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/18)

Some sneak peeks of the floorplans, 4 halls of vaping goodies... My legs are going to die 


























Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (13/4/18)

Oh my word that is epic @Stroodlepuff !
Enjoy the show!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/4/18)

So jealous ... and missing China (though I've never been to Shenzhen) particularly the food - and Chinese really know how to entertain! When I see that round table laden with food, and more dishes being brought all the time, I go weak at the knees! 

This Expo is MASSIVE!! Crikey!!!!! 1,500 brands?? Never knew there were that many. WOW enjoy the unbelievable experience @Stroodlepuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/4/18)

It's 00:46 here in Shenzhen and we only just got home. Spent the whole day at the expo meeting tons of people and seeing so many cool new products. We even bumped into some familiar South African faces including 2 customers and Barry from Vaperite.



I don't even know where to begin or how to describe this show, it is completely electric and its really nice to attend one of these as a consumer for a change 
























































































































We went to dinner with one of our oldest suppliers after the show and then we went clubbing with the friends we have spent most of our trip with... When in Rome I guess











Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Awesome @Stroodlepuff !
Great photos
So nice to see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (14/4/18)

Wow this is amazing @Stroodlepuff . Must be the best experience ever. Thank you for sharing the journey. 

Pretty jealous of the mods you holding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (15/4/18)

That looooks sooo damn awesome...
But not alot of vapour hanging in the air like S.A style haha.
Those guys are seriously organized and everything just looks the tits.
Hope you guys enjoy every single second of it.
@GerritVisagie 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/18)

Day 2 of the expo and day 5 in Shenzhen. Today was mainly focused on meeting up with a few of our older suppliers and some new suppliers who we have chatted to but not ordered from. We spent the day properly walking the halls and looking for new exciting products.










































































































We also had a lovely chat with Barry from Vaperite.






We had a great catch up with Siner from Geekvape who some of you may remember was at VapeCon last year, @Silver he sends his regards.






We bought some seriously sick stock that we cannot wait to get back to South Africa to offer you, pre-release products that are only launching once we get back 

Also was glad to see South African brands being represented in the form of Twisp liquids at one of the stands...






Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Wow, wow, that is amazing @Stroodlepuff !!
Thanks for sharing
Those photos are superb and the show looks gigantic!
Nice to see @Vaperite South Africa in the pics - howzit Barry
And Siner from Geekvape. Haha, so cool

Enjoy!
I see you wearing tekkies Stroods! Good one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/18)

Day 3 and the final day of the expo. It was super quiet today which was great for us. Got to really view stand by stand and make sure we never missed anything, today was a day of free samples and T-shirts galore given to us by exhibitors. 






























































































































Afterwards we went to a place called seaworld which is oddly enough not an aquarium but a waterfront type setup filled with bars and restaurants run by expats. This was recommended to us by a South African guy living and working in China who was working one of the booths.

























Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/18)

Silver said:


> Wow, wow, that is amazing @Stroodlepuff !!
> Thanks for sharing
> Those photos are superb and the show looks gigantic!
> Nice to see @Vaperite South Africa in the pics - howzit Barry
> ...


 Have to wear tekkies silver, so much walking  we did 15000 steps on day one and even more on day 2... I swear if I haven't lost at least 2kgs after this trip I'm going to be real mad  

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/4/18)

Were you guys there at the store with the dude who was on the table? The video made it to facebook. Can you shed some light on that story?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Were you guys there at the store with the dude who was on the table? The video made it to facebook. Can you shed some light on that story?


 I did hear about it but sadly didn't see it... 

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/4/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I did hear about it but sadly didn't see it...
> 
> Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk


Eish..it would be interesting to know..from the video i heard a stolen business deal but ppl are saying it's cause of a cloned mod..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/18)

Cobrali said:


> Eish..it would be interesting to know..from the video i heard a stolen business deal but ppl are saying it's cause of a cloned mod..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yeah saw the video now. Lots of different talks going around but the main one seems to be the cloned mod story, trying to get more info, I have a feeling I know someone who may know. PS I think this is the same stand the twisp juices were on, I saw so many o can't remember 100%, they said they were authentic twisp and 5pawns juices so if that is the case it's something for Twisp to investigate. I tried to spot abnormalities on the boxes but everything seemed legit.







Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (16/4/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah saw the video now. Lots of different talks going around but the main one seems to be the cloned mod story, trying to get more info, I have a feeling I know someone who may know. PS this is the same stand the twisp juices were on, they said they were authentic twisp and 5pawns juices so if that is the case it's something for Twisp to investigate. I tried to spot abnormalities on the boxes but everything seemed legit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us in the loop!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/18)

So the final story is that they have the same technology in their device as his pending patent, the company who's stand he attacked patented it in 2017 but his company is still waiting, Noone knows who's technology it actually is so they are in an economic dispute at the moment apparently. He has to pay a fine and pay for the loss and damages as it stands. They are heat not burn devices for normal cigarettes. 

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/18)

For those of you who don't know what we're talking about //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ad4cb6c9c0cb/1523895091475.mp4

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> For those of you who don't know what we're talking about //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ad4cb6c9c0cb/1523895091475.mp4
> 
> Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk


Hahaha!

Nothing to take the wind out of your sales like public humiliation.

But glad he stood up for what he believed in nonetheless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ozeran (17/4/18)

That looked epic. You check all that gear out. Freaking awesome guys. Really jealous.


----------



## Cobrali (17/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Nothing to take the wind out of your sales like public humiliation.
> 
> But glad he stood up for what he believed in nonetheless.



Maybe it's a marketing gimic?


----------



## DaveH (17/4/18)

Chinese bothered about a patent ................. since when? 

Dave


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/18)

Day number I've lost track of days....
There is something about being in a city that never sleeps that makes time fly and days turn into a blur.

We got picked up by Geekvape and Everzon this morning to visit their offices and warehouse. Their factory is an hour away so unfortunately we didn't get to see it this time however we spent most of the day with our sales manager and Perry who some of you may remember from VapeCon last year and the ceo and founder Justin..










Justin is probably the most humble and nicest person I have ever met, as the CEO of such an amazing operation it was so nice to see he has managed to stay humble through all of it, especially considering he is only 30 years old. He also has an awesome sense of humor, he had us in stitches most of the day. That's him on the right in the picture below






We got to see some development prototypes for new products they are working on to be released by the end of the year and some products which should be hitting our shelves very soon.










Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (27/4/18)

Oh my word, that was lovely @Stroodlepuff 
So awesome to see !!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/4/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, that was lovely @Stroodlepuff
> So awesome to see !!!



Thanks @Silver, @Gizmo is the video master as always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks @Silver, @Gizmo is the video master as always



Great work @Gizmo !
The song was so appropriate
Such great visuals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

